

China's economy stabilizing; export orders tick up - ksvs
http://www.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idUSTRE55014920090601

======
tokenadult
A possibly contrary view, sourced to a Chinese official:

<http://www.forbes.com/feeds/afx/2009/06/01/afx6487253.html>

